# 97 hardbody



## 1xe2nv (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello I'm having trouble with my truck starting I can turn the key and it acts like I'm not pushing in the clutch then sometimes it will start right up can anyone help me please I was told my battery was bad but I can push start it and it starts right up then sometimes I can just start it with the key it's a very random


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Turn on (off maybe? whichever position bypasses the clutch) the interlock switch, run with it for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## 1xe2nv (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure what u mean


----------



## 1xe2nv (Mar 9, 2016)

Do i need to replace the clutch switch??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Doesn't your truck have an interlock switch on the dash?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There are also interlock relays under the hood.

These relays are sealed, so when they go out no one knows if the relay starts breaking inside or if there is internal corrosion preventing the contacts from making.

But, those interlock relays (safety devices to ensure the clutch is pressed before cranking) do go out.

There is also a switch mounted to the clutch itself that can go out.

Here is what it looks like (could vary in position with different years and models):











Here was my test to make sure a bypass would work before I physically cut and re-spliced the wiring:











Now, I have no interlock relays by the battery tray.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Might also be bad connections at the battery, faulty ignition switch or a bad solenoid on the starter. One needs to start by duplicating the "no-start" condition and use a test light to test for power to the small wire terminal on the starter solenoid. If there's power there when you turn to "start" and the starter doesn't crank, replace the starter assembly. If no power there, you'll need to trace the starter circuit.


----------

